# crazy light bike!



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

I don't pursue Weight Weenie-ness as a hobby so I'm pretty out-of-the-loop as far as what's even possible nowadays...so when I met a guy on a club ride today sporting a gorgeous, modern, fully-appointed 12-speed road bike that tipped the scales at *10lbs 6oz*, I was _gobsmacked_!

His wheelset weighed _half_ of what my lightest pair weigh!
His saddle weighed half of what _the lightest saddle I've ever even heard about_ weighs!
It was pretty astonishing.

Cannondale EVO HiMod frame and fork
Gelu saddle
ENVE 125 rims with Tune hubs
THM cranks
I _think_ he had THM brake calipers too
SRAM eTap ...he joked that he could've saved another half pound if he'd gone with mechanical shifting.

Really nice bike. Nice guy too, and he could ride.
Dragging my >17lb porker up the stairs when I got home was _so_ demoralizing!!


----------



## Xydadx3 (4 mo ago)




----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

That's 4.7kg. That's crazy dangerous light for club rides.
Is he running a double or single crank?
I'd question that without seeing it on a scale.

Superlight bikes are common for Hill Climb races. But they're not getting under 5kg even with a single crank.


----------



## Grog McCog (Jan 19, 2020)

It might be less expensive and easier to lose 5 lbs by picking lint out of one's belly button, not eating as much pizza, and taking a pre-ride slash.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

tlg said:


>


Two of those have no bar tape. Benjamin would be drooling all over them. 😵


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Xydadx3 said:


> View attachment 486285


Did another ride with this guy today. This time he had his "heavy" wheelset on...so 900g for the pair, versus the 700g for the pair he was sporting on Thursday.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Bob Ross said:


> Did another ride with this guy today. This time he had his "heavy" wheelset on...so 900g for the pair, versus the 700g for the pair he was sporting on Thursday.
> 
> View attachment 486303


I see he hooked the brake lever under the wheel well to keep the bike from floating away.


----------



## bobf (Apr 3, 2015)

Does weight include bar tape, computer, and mirror?? Must be He in those water bottles.


----------



## chaz_magnum (3 mo ago)

Elite / pro level athletes: every unit of measurement counts over longer distances. 

Everyone else: the weight differences are negligible and noticeable as you gain more experience.

Also:


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Wow.......that saddle looks.......painful.......


----------



## regan40c (5 mo ago)

Bob Ross said:


> Did another ride with this guy today. This time he had his "heavy" wheelset on...so 900g for the pair, versus the 700g for the pair he was sporting on Thursday.


It looks like he doesn't have the cap and the bolt on top where the stem mounts on the steerer tube?


----------



## Xydadx3 (4 mo ago)

regan40c said:


> It looks like he doesn't have the cap and the bolt on top where the stem mounts on the steerer tube?


That’s just unnecessary weight.


----------

